# Texting while roaming



## aaruni (May 16, 2012)

Hey All,
          My friend is leaving bangalore today and going someplace north. Will roaming costs apply on his phone when he texts back? In bangalore he has a sms pack which gives a hundred or so free sms in a day. Please reply as he will be in a train for 9 days and we only chat to spend time(v/s calling).


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Yes it will cost him


----------



## aaruni (May 16, 2012)

Even though he has the free sms pack availed (in bangalore)?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 16, 2012)

^^^ Yes, such packs are valid only in the ''home'' state.
One alternative is if your friend can access internet on his mobile, he can use online sms services like way2sms which is free.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^
or if you both have smart phones.Get Whatsapp


----------



## aaruni (May 16, 2012)

I have a sony ericsson cedar, he has a nokia classic. don't think we're gonna converse over internet though, texting was free and hence a great way to pass time.


----------



## aroraanant (May 17, 2012)

only reliance cdma message pack works in roaming, don't know about reliance gsm and tata indicom
Apart from that message pack in all gsm networks works in only in that particular circle/state.


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

will he be charged if i send him a text, i.e., will he be charged for receiving the text?


----------



## dude_gamer (May 18, 2012)

aaruni said:


> will he be charged if i send him a text, i.e., will he be charged for receiving the text?



No.he will charged only when he reply you back.


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

ok, then i have devised a method of communication:
i text yes or no questions, he miss call 1 for yes, 2 for no!!!!


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2012)

^^ Epic!


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

But a good method.. BTW, how many yes or no questions you have ?? lol..


----------



## montsa007 (May 18, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I have a sony ericsson cedar, he has a nokia classic. don't think we're gonna converse over internet though, texting was free and hence a great way to pass time.



Ask him to get a local sim of the north state and activate the sms pack, could carry a spare phone. The roaming costs could KILL!



aaruni said:


> ok, then i have devised a method of communication:
> i text yes or no questions, he miss call 1 for yes, 2 for no!!!!



Reminds me of an advert heard on a Radio
2 guys chat before exam planning to go for a movie after the exam (The ad was for Uninor I think, their license got suspended anyway)

"1 - If you come out early, give me 1 missed call, if I come out early, I'll give you 2 missed calls.
2 - Ok, if I come out too early, I'll give you 1 short missed call and reach the cinema hall, if I get the tickets, I'll give you 2 missed calls, if I don't get the tickets, I'll give 3 missed call"

Then a guy slaps his message like a boss "Why depend on F'in missed calls, get uninor and talk khulke"

Seriously F this


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

well what else to do? dont think he will be buying a new sim just so that he can text me throughout the hols.... and my method is pretty good, since i have free texts, missed calls dont charge and we have been going at it for two days now....


----------



## montsa007 (May 18, 2012)

aaruni said:


> well what else to do? dont think he will be buying a new sim just so that he can text me throughout the hols.... and my method is pretty good, since i have free texts, missed calls dont charge and we have been going at it for two days now....



I really feel like laughing at this setup... 

Dude 1 9.00 PM text sent - "Did you have dinner?"
Dude 2 9.20 PM gives 1 missed call (Didn't have dinner, hence 1 Missed Call)
Dude 1 doesn't check
Dude 2 has dinner at 9.30PM while Dude 1 still doesn't check
Dude 2 gives 2 missed calls at 9.35PM (Had dinner, hence 2 missed calls)

Dude 1 gets a heart attack when he sees 3 missed calls at 9.40PM, as this thing (3 Missed calls) was not decided at all...
----------------------
Dude 1 - Should I wear the blue shirt or the pink one?
Dude 2 - Gives a call, with an intention to talk and say "none of them"
Dude 1 - What happened, give me missed call, 1 for blue and 2 for pink!
Dude 2 - Facepalm


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

that is a possibility, will look for more options when this happens.......


----------



## montsa007 (May 18, 2012)

aaruni said:


> that is a possibility, will look for more options when this happens.......



Lol, now you admit the hole in the system.
Seriously, ask your friend to borrow a local sim if he/she can't purchase one.

My Boss says "Don't wait until sh*t hits the fan" lol.

Just added 1 more scenario


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

why can't i PM you, monsta007


----------



## ritvij (May 18, 2012)

^^its monTSa not monSTa


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

@ritvij:thanks for pointing out my mistake.

and is he really banned(as i just saw) or is it something else below his name


----------



## ritvij (May 18, 2012)

nah he''s banned.. yet again 
btw, he gets real mad when people misspell his name!


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

oic, honest mistake... why is he banned, and can he still psot if he is banned?


----------



## ritvij (May 18, 2012)

aaruni said:


> oic, honest mistake... why is he banned, and can he still psot if he is banned?



he can't post..
here's what he told me:
*You have been banned for the following reason:
enjoy the three weeks and think of proper forum behavior

Date the ban will be lifted: 08-06-2012, 12:00 PM*


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

ok sad. now i believe this thread is quite useless, as my original question was answered when i told my "innovative" method.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2012)

^^ Because he is banned


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

sad because he is banned...
thread is now useless because my question was answered.
he seemed pretty friendly to me....


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 18, 2012)

Ar you guys best friends?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2012)

why @montsa007 got banned? does anybody knows?


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

according to ritvij's post, for bad behaviour.


----------



## Dr.Kumar (May 18, 2012)

I know..



furious_gamer said:


> why @montsa007 got banned? does anybody knows?





> You have been banned for the following reason:
> enjoy the three weeks and think of proper forum behavior
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 08-06-2012, 12:00 PM


----------

